# Bone Chandelier



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

Well this is one project I was almost surprised I pulled off, and I'm even more surprised it turned out so great! All the bones and skulls were single and had to be put together with 'liquid nail' (a type of glue I normally use)










Sadly I didn't take any pictures while I was making it mainly because I put it together so fast. I did run medal wires through the bones for strength. And ran the cords for the lights through the bones as well to hind them, all the cords lead to the top skull and the cord running out the top is a three plug, which is why the chandelier is a triangle and not a square, I could only power three lights, lol!

Each skull was only a dollar and the candles were a dollar each too, I bought them last Christmas... And too think people tease me about planning for Halloween year round..


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks good and made doubly so by hiding the wires so effectively. Are the bones hollow plastic or styrofoam?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

looks great! great idea!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome chandelier! it looks great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it! I can imagine someone turning the light on and not expecting that. But what is this Christmas you talk about? Is that kind of like a pre or post Halloween season? Do they sell prop making supplies then? It must be related to Halloween some how.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

tot13 said:


> Looks good and made doubly so by hiding the wires so effectively. Are the bones hollow plastic or styrofoam?


 Meow,

There hollow, there the same plastic ones you can buy at the dollar stores that come in the three pack (normally two bones and a hand) I just drilled a hole through them and fed the wire through. The ones leading up to the top skull were a little tougher since I had to fit the plugs through them, like I said all the plugs are plugged in at the top skull, I used a three prong extension cord and actually sealed it into the skull with only the wire sticking out...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, very creative!(another idea to file away for some day)


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is cute!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, that looks awesome, what great atmosphere!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I have to start shopping at the dollar tree! Meow it looks great! I picked up a dozen or so of those X-mas lights on clearance last year for $0.25 each, but mine are battery operated. I already have a couple skulls I was planning on skicking a single candle in each and drizzling hot glue for melting wax, but you have upped the ante.*


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great!


----------

